# Shooting a 454 Casull out of a .410 shotgun



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This video got posted to my website, holy smokes who thinks up this stuff.






On one hand, these guys are crazy... on the other hand: wow thats CRAZY it works. Did I mention the first hand and crazyness?

DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME... although I really really want to now lolz! :O•-:

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I seriously own that exact shotgun!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> I seriously own that exact shotgun!


Well you will be well suited then when the Zombie Apocolypse starts and you run out of .410 shells... grab that box of .30-30, .41Rems or even the .454's and have at it. Looks like the recoil of the 454 though will be quite painful :mrgreen:

I knew a guy back in highschool that would shoot arrows out of his .410. He'd empty the shot and insert the arrow into the wad and fire it. Pretty crazy to watch.

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sadly I have shot crossbow bolts out of it in highschool.... that gun has seen some serious pain and it still shoots like a champ!

Zombies beware

I sure love .410s though. They are pretty fun to shoot and have such minimal recoil. That there gun is what I learned to shoot with. Shot my first jack, cottontail, dove, grouse, pheasant, and quail with it.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

There you have it. The .410 bore is the all around perfect gun!!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Some people have way too much time on their hands. 

I have a little .410 side by side that I don't think that I'll be trying any of those rounds out of.


----------

